# WE WANT TIPS!



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I say we make a petition to automatically add tips to fares. We make the rules since we are the business owners. Let's make this happen. A massive petiton with signatures and our request for automatic tipping and send it to Uber and see what they say. If they do not approve this will be bad for them in the spotlight. What do yall say? WE WANT TIPS! WE WANT TIPS! WE WANT TIPS!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> I say we make a petition to automatically add tips to fares. We make the rules since we are the business owners. Let's make this happen. A massive petiton with signatures and our request for automatic tipping and send it to Uber and see what they say. If they do not approve this will be bad for them in the spotlight. What do yall say? WE WANT TIPS! WE WANT TIPS! WE WANT TIPS!


I made $110.00 in tips 2 nights ago.
In 6 hours.
Pizza Hut.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> I say we make a petition to automatically add tips to fares. We make the rules since we are the business owners. Let's make this happen. A massive petiton with signatures and our request for automatic tipping and send it to Uber and see what they say. If they do not approve this will be bad for them in the spotlight. What do yall say? WE WANT TIPS! WE WANT TIPS! WE WANT TIPS!


If you want tips here's an idea....

Don't be a d-bag

I do 15-20% in tips weekly between app tips and cash.

Here's what I don't do...

I don't give out anything( water, etc.)
I don't work hours where I drive work commuters, they are pissed they have to pay to get back and forth to work to begin with and the aren't tipping.
I don't have a cheesy tip jar or cup or d-bag tip sign and I NEVER as for a tip.
I don't ask what music they like unless the trip is more than 20 minutes.
I don't wash and vacuum my car daily(2-3times a week max)
I don't smoke in my car either. Non smokers aren't going to tip you if you smoke in your car period.
I don't go around barking "my car, my rules" like an idiot.

What I do...

I make riders feel welcome in my car and engage in conversation. This whole if they don't engage I'm not talking thing is the dumbest thing driver do. It's a strange thing for a person to get into a car of a stranger and we have the burden to make them feel welcome.

You wouldn't invite someone to your home and say " well if they don't start a conversation I am not talking to them."

Bottom line stop being d-bags and you will get tips.

I know, I know, you are going to say you aren't a d-bag.

If you aren't getting tips, yes you are, you are just in denial about being a d-bag or your friends and family have been lying to you about being one.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

We don't want required tips. We really want a pay raise. $0.30 per minute sounds about right to me.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> I say we make a petition to automatically add tips to fares. We make the rules since we are the business owners. Let's make this happen. A massive petiton with signatures and our request for automatic tipping and send it to Uber and see what they say. If they do not approve this will be bad for them in the spotlight. What do yall say? WE WANT TIPS! WE WANT TIPS! WE WANT TIPS!


Last time I took a ride myself with Uber the driver emphatically refused my tip. Driving at .85 /mile .11 a minute base rates was apparently good enough for him. Drove 6.2 miles, 13 minutes to get me too. Afraid your chant will only fall on deaf ears with some of these morons


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TedInTampa said:


> We don't want required tips. We really want a pay raise. $0.30 per minute sounds about right to me.


I think it depends on the type of tips no?

I had to help my bf get from a-b and he venmo me the fare. The guy was nice enough to work with me to get to him cos it's downtown and I guess there was traffic, I was at the other end so I don't know.

I ended up tipping him $10 for his help. It was more then the fare yea, but it was also w/o any deductions from uber including, I hope, the merchant processing fee.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

If they were to do automatic required tips, than drivers would just see that as part of their fare and want additional money for a tip. Uber could lower rates for a while and than raise them again to what they are now and call that raise a automatic required tip. You would still be getting the same that you do now in compensation but just no additional tip on top.


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If they were to do automatic required tips, than drivers would just see that as part of their fare and want additional money for a tip.


100%. We don't need automatic tips, but it would be nice if the tip feature wasn't buried behind the stars that only like 1/2 of pax even click on. One of my pax actually complained to me the other night that his app won't even let him rate until like 15min after his ride ended sometimes and since he was a bartender, he often didn't rate because by the time the rider app sends him the prompt he's asleep. He did tip me $5 cash though and that's worth more than a star.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> I say we make a petition to automatically add tips to fares. We make the rules since we are the business owners. Let's make this happen. A massive petiton with signatures and our request for automatic tipping and send it to Uber and see what they say. If they do not approve this will be bad for them in the spotlight. What do yall say? WE WANT TIPS! WE WANT TIPS! WE WANT TIPS!


I'd prefer more per mile.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I'd prefer more per mile.


per minute would help when waiting or stuck in traffic. I'd rather have another $0.20 per minute than $0.30 per mile.


----------

